# Feeders > General Feeders >  Please help me find a better rodent food supplier!!!

## Mike Cavanaugh

My local feed store keeps charging more and more for Mazuri 6F.  It is now up to $23.99 for a 50 lb bag.  Can anyone recomend somewhere that sells cheaper????  Please send any suggestions in Central to NE Florida or SE Georgia!

Mike

----------


## Custom Exotics

Hey Mike, you're lucky my Mazuri 6F is $26.99/50lb bag now!! I am in the search for another food now as well.  I have found a hog food that looks like the same ingredients, very similiar protein/fat percentages at Tractors Supply.  I know they have tons of locations in Florida, but not sure how close they are to you.  Try tractorssupply.com and you can find a list of stores.  I am going tomorrow and get some and try it out, I see no reason why it wouldn't work just as good as the mazuri, everything is almost identical!  Oh, and this stuff is only $11.99/50lb bag, woohoo!!!

----------


## FatBoy

What is the name of the food?  I have a local Tractor Supply.  Is it big enough to sit on top of the 1/2" screen?

----------


## Freakie_frog

wow I get mine for 19.95 a bag.. Of course I order it 10 bags at the time so I am getting a break. Contact your local Purina Rep and see if having it shipped direct from purina to a purina dealer would be cheaper.

----------


## littleindiangirl

We buy our Mazuri for 24.99 a 50 lb bag. It has gone up almost 3 dollars since I began to buy it a while ago, but it's leveled out now from the rising price of corn.

I haven't tried it, but Kent is supposed to carry a rodent feed that Tractor Supply can special order for you.

Their website does not show a link to it, but I have personally emailed and called Kent a year ago and was able to get a nutrition label, and from what I remember it was good. Not to mention quite a bit cheaper than Mazuri.

Something to think about, giving rat feed to rats.  :Good Job: 


Found the label for the 19%


7433 19% Rodent Diet


For rodents. 

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS

Crude Protein, min..................................19.0% Salt (NaCl), min.........................................0.3%

Crude Fat, min..........................................4.6% Salt (NaCl), max.........................................0.8%

Crude Fiber, max.......................................6.5% Selenium (Se), min................................0.3 ppm

Calcium (Ca), min.....................................0.9% Vitamin A, min................................16,000 IU/lb

Calcium (Ca), max....................................1.4% Vitamin D3, min................................2,000 IU/lb

Phosphorus (P), min...............................0.65% Vitamin E, min........................................70 IU/lb
      INGREDIENT 2

Grain Products, Processed Grain By-Products, Soybean Meal, Animal Fat, Cane Molasses, Monocalcium Phosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Salt, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Menadione Diethylprimindinol Bisulfite (source of Vitamin K Activity), Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Choline Chloride, Folic Acid, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Calcium Iodate, Manganese Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Cobalt Carbonate, Zinc Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Ethoxyquin and BHT (perservatives).
FEEDING DIRECTIONS

Feed as the sole ration to rodents. 

KENT FEEDS, INC.

GENERAL OFFICES - MUSCATINE, IOWA 52761

NET WEIGHT SHOWN ON BAG AND/OR INVOICE

~PC 



MASTER PROOFREAD TAG
    Proofread at Printer 	Reviewed and Approved at Plant
Date   November 1, 2005 	Date
By    Mary L. Schroeder
	By

----------


## Custom Exotics

> Something to think about, giving rat feed to rats.


In my opinion if I went with this hog feed, I would be giving rat food to rats, just with a label that says hog feed, I am going by the ingredients not the label on the bag.  :Good Job:

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

anybody know anything about this hog feed that prototype suggested?  It does appear to have the same key numbers as the Mazuri....  any help would be GREATLY appreciated.

By the way I did contact them directly and they said they do not do direct orders to florida.  She claimed that if they did, the minimum order for direct buys is like 3 tons!!!!


Mike

----------


## littleindiangirl

> In my opinion if I went with this hog feed, I would be giving rat food to rats, just with a label that says hog feed, I am going by the ingredients not the label on the bag.


I understand where you are coming from, however I do strongly believe it's good to be safe and supplement a feed intended for another animal.

If I were to choose a new brand of food to feed to my rats, I make sure to grab a complete listing of ingredients and their percentages from Harlan since I thoroughly trust their feed to be the absolute best in terms of a complete lab block, and try to follow everything as closely as possible.

I'm not condemning it at all, but it is something I feel strongly about. And not just feeding a rat some cheap old dog or hog food because Jo Blow does it and his rats are "doing just fine", but actually feeding them what they need to not only survive, but thrive under our care as we use them to produce our feeders.

----------


## Custom Exotics

> I understand where you are coming from, however I do strongly believe it's good to be safe and supplement a feed intended for another animal.


Agreed, thats why I compared the ingredients closely from my Mazuri 6F feed to the feed I am referring to, and it is practically identical.

----------


## JD Constriction

I pay $29.99 per 50lb 6F bag...which is a bit pricey.  I'm interested in the Kent product as there are tons of Kent feed stores here in Iowa and no doubt I could just goto Muscatine and pick it up. : )

I also look at rodent food as a possible basis for a customer purchase.  If someone is feeding their rodents Harlan and then feeding those rodents to their snakes I might be more inclined to buy from them as opposed to someone who feeds their rodents dog food or hog feed. 

Same as any business...some customers are picky (e.g. only Sony products) and some just want something with the same quality but not the name (e.g. vizio etc.).

I'd be interested to know the type of kent food recommended?

Thanks!

----------


## WaRocker

> My local feed store keeps charging more and more for Mazuri 6F.  It is now up to $23.99 for a 50 lb bag.  Can anyone recomend somewhere that sells cheaper????  Please send any suggestions in Central to NE Florida or SE Georgia!
> 
> Mike


I am here to help you. The best service and food around!

http://rodentpro.com/

----------


## littleindiangirl

> I pay $29.99 per 50lb 6F bag...which is a bit pricey.  I'm interested in the Kent product as there are tons of Kent feed stores here in Iowa and no doubt I could just goto Muscatine and pick it up. : )
> 
> 
> I'd be interested to know the type of kent food recommended?
> 
> Thanks!


I would personally recommend 19% for rats. Which is the label I copied and pasted up there.

I would call their customer service line and talk to a rep. They are all very helpful and would give you a good idea of how much you would be spending.  :Good Job: 

Trust me, it's a lot less expensive then you would believe.

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

connie, compare this to what you provided by kent... 16 percent protein, but compare the ingredients.  It is for the most part the same stuff made by purina....  $11.70 for a 50lb bag.  

  PURINA® SOW & PIG BUILDER COMPLETE
  FOR ALL CLASSES OF SWINE

  GUARANTEED ANALYSIS   

  Crude Protein (Min)  16%

  Lysine (Min) 0.60%

  Crude Fat (Min)  3.0%

  Crude Fiber (Max)  7.0%

  Calcium (Ca) (Min)  0.60%

  Calcium (Ca) (Max) 1.10%

  Phosphorus (P) (Min) 0.65%

  Salt (NaCl) (Min) 0.25%

  Salt (NaCl) (Max)  0.75%

  Selenium (Se) (Min)  0.30 ppm


Ingredients: 
Processed grain by-products, grain products, plant protein products, roughage products, molasses products, calcium carbonate, animal protein products, salt, monocalcium phosphate, dicalcium phosphate, choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, vitamin B-12 supplement, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, niacin supplement, vitamin A supplement, zinc oxide, ferrous carbonate, manganous oxide, copper sulfate, ferrous sulfate, calcium iodate, selenium yeast, vitamin D3 supplement, sodium selenite.



RUMINANT MEAT AND BONE MEAL FREE

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

Please let me add...   I know you personally prefer 19% protein, but keep in mind Mazuri 6F is 16%.

Do you see anything in this hog feeds ingredients that set off any alarms?

thanks for you help.  

Mike

----------


## littleindiangirl

The blue is from Harlan's own Nutritional Analysis.  

PURINA® SOW & PIG BUILDER COMPLETE
  FOR ALL CLASSES OF SWINE

  GUARANTEED ANALYSIS   

  Crude Protein (Min)  16%  - 18-19%

  Lysine (Min) 0.60% - 0.92%

  Crude Fat (Min)  3.0% - 6.0%

  Crude Fiber (Max)  7.0% - 3.8%

  Calcium (Ca) (Min)  0.60% - 1.0%

  Calcium (Ca) (Max) 1.10% -1.0%

  Phosphorus (P) (Min) 0.65% - 0.65%

  Salt (NaCl) (Min) 0.25% - 0.23%

  Salt (NaCl) (Max)  0.75% - 0.23%

  Selenium (Se) (Min)  0.30 ppm - 200 ug/kg **not sure how the ppm measures up to ug/kg.

As to the ingredients themselves, I'd take concern over the roughage products and their being so close to the top. Not knowing what they are, I would be concerned that the rat's would not be able to digest the product, with them not having the easiest time of digesting whole fibers and plants, leading them to consume more to make up for it simply being a filler for them and passing right through.

I assume plant protein products to be extracts much like many manufacturers get from alfalfa. I am not sure about that one either if it would negatively impact them, but being close to the top of the list, it's something to think about.

I've highlighted red what harlan also carries in their product, but they are also not in the same order as Harlan's, which would make me wonder at the amounts in the product.

Ingredients: 
Processed grain by-products, grain products, *plant protein products*, *roughage products* (not sure on the digestibility by rats), molasses products, calcium carbonate, animal protein products, salt, monocalcium phosphate, dicalcium phosphate, choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, vitamin B-12 supplement, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, niacin supplement, vitamin A supplement, zinc oxide, ferrous carbonate, manganous oxide, copper sulfate, ferrous sulfate, calcium iodate, selenium yeast, vitamin D3 supplement, sodium selenite.



If you're comfortable with feeding them this, then do it. I would personally pay close attention to the mothers physique, body mass and overall skin and  health, as well as the litter sizes and weights of pups on weaning. 

Wouldn't hurt to keep track of how much they eat too, just to know if they do eat more or not, which would shed some light into the major ingredients at the top of the lists like roughage and plant proteins.

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

thank you for the input connie.  think I will grab a bag and try it on 2 or 3 of my breeding groups to see what the results are....

----------

_littleindiangirl_ (10-30-2008)

----------


## SatanicIntention

The fat content is not high enough to provide adequate levels for a gestating/lactating rat or a mouse. The hog feed I get for my mice has a higher fat content than that. 

I honestly would not use it just because of the significantly low fat content. They need at least 6%, if not 9% fat. I was using the 6F Mazuri on my pet rats (30 of them) and they started to look like crap. Very rough and not holding their weights. I switched to 9F, which is 16% protein and 9% fat and they are completely different. They look alot better and don't have to eat as much.

----------


## littleindiangirl

> The fat content is not high enough to provide adequate levels for a gestating/lactating rat or a mouse. The hog feed I get for my mice has a higher fat content than that. 
> 
> I honestly would not use it just because of the significantly low fat content. They need at least 6%, if not 9% fat. I was using the 6F Mazuri on my pet rats (30 of them) and they started to look like crap. Very rough and not holding their weights. I switched to 9F, which is 16% protein and 9% fat and they are completely different. They look alot better and don't have to eat as much.


How's the pricing on the 9F? I've been thinking about picking some up and trying it out.

----------


## shadi11

I have been feeding the kent diet for over a year now..  We switched to harlan for awhile but actually my production went down in my ASF, rats and mice. My ASF ate their babies and things didnt work so I went back to kent. Theres a family farm and home that carries it over here. and also other tractor supplies that carry the other kent diets can order it for you.
The kent runs me about 13 bucks a 50 lb bag. 
We also tried the pig chow and it seemed to make it more stinky..  it has more oils and other additives that make them have stronger smelling waste.

----------


## mxrider42

> My local feed store keeps charging more and more for Mazuri 6F.  It is now up to $23.99 for a 50 lb bag.  Can anyone recomend somewhere that sells cheaper????  Please send any suggestions in Central to NE Florida or SE Georgia!
> 
> Mike


Check on http://www.frmfeeds.com/80712/74012.html
I have never used it. But know of a few people who have used it.
Trey

----------


## cassandra

I'm getting my 50lb Mazuri 6F for $24.50in rural Southern California...and I think that's good...perhaps price points will drop in the next few months if oil keeps so low...

----------


## SatanicIntention

> How's the pricing on the 9F? I've been thinking about picking some up and trying it out.


I pay $24.50 including tax for a 50lb bag. My rats just do so much better on it. The mice do better, IMHO, on a hog feed and cereal/seed mix. Less eaten babies(when there are babies..)

----------


## stangs13

s gas goes up so does feed prices. Ifo waseverto feed a pig feed to myrats it would be moormans  277 show pig. But you would be spending close to 25 bucks for it anyway. And it is the best as far as show pig feeds go.

----------


## CDAreptiles

Has anyone actually used this rat food by Kent? What was your experience? I looked for it on their website, but did not find any information on rat feed... How would one go about buying a few bags? I use about 200 - 250 lbs of feed a month and I am looking for something that is cheaper than Mazuri as currently I am paying around $30/ 50lb bag.

----------


## Shadera

I've been using the Native Earth feed from petfooddirect.  It's manufactured by Harlan.  40 pounds for about thirteen bucks, plus shipping.  I buy several bags at once, along with the Harlan aspen bedding to make the shipping worth the cost.

----------


## littleindiangirl

> Has anyone actually used this rat food by Kent? What was your experience? I looked for it on their website, but did not find any information on rat feed...


I'm pretty sure I mentioned earlier in the thread they DO NOT have a link on their website to their rodent feed. Give their customer service a call for all of your questions.  :Good Job:

----------


## shadi11

> Has anyone actually used this rat food by Kent? What was your experience? I looked for it on their website, but did not find any information on rat feed... How would one go about buying a few bags? I use about 200 - 250 lbs of feed a month and I am looking for something that is cheaper than Mazuri as currently I am paying around $30/ 50lb bag.


I think I said above that I have been using it for the last year.maybe 2.. I get 50 lbs for 13.00. Usually we go thru about 200 lbs a month as well. They carry at family farm and home here. Theres other tractor supply stores that carry it as well. If they carry any kent feeds they can order it. I have had good production and no issues using it. I like it more than I liked when we used Harlan

----------


## dmaricle

is this what they are talking about. the hog feed
http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp/...g=true&cFlag=1

----------


## ThyTempest

> We buy our Mazuri for 24.99 a 50 lb bag. It has gone up almost 3 dollars since I began to buy it a while ago, but it's leveled out now from the rising price of corn.
> 
> I haven't tried it, but Kent is supposed to carry a rodent feed that Tractor Supply can special order for you.
> 
> Their website does not show a link to it, but I have personally emailed and called Kent a year ago and was able to get a nutrition label, and from what I remember it was good. Not to mention quite a bit cheaper than Mazuri.
> 
> Something to think about, giving rat feed to rats. 
> 
> 
> ...




Here is the Kent 23%- the one Shadi11 uses, and I am looking into.

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS
Crude Protein, min..................................23.0%	Magnesium (Mg), min..............................0.25%
Crude Fat, min..........................................4.6%	Potassium (K), min....................................1.0%
Crude Fiber, max.......................................6.5%	Selenium (Se), min................................0.3 ppm
Calcium (Ca), min.....................................0.5%	Vitamin A, min................................10,800 IU/lb
Calcium (Ca), max....................................1.0%	Vitamin D3 min.................................1,630 IU/lb
Phosphorus (P), min.................................0.7%	Vitamin E, min........................................50 IU/lb
Salt (NaCl), min.........................................0.2%	
Salt (NaCl), max........................................0.7%	

	INGREDIENTS	4
Grain Products, Processed Grain By-Products, Soybean Meal, Animal Protein Products, Animal Fat, Cane Molasses, Monocalcium Phosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Salt, Lignin Sulfonate, DL-Methionine, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Menadione Diethylprimindinol Bisulfite (source of Vitamin K Activity), Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Choline Chloride, Folic Acid, Biotin, Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Copper Amino Acid Complex, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Cobalt Glucoheptonate, Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, Bifido bacterium bifidium fermentation product, Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, Calcium Iodate, Manganese Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Ethoxyquin and BHT (perservatives).

----------


## littleindiangirl

And for domestic rats, it's too high in protein and too low in fat content, which is why I didn't include that formulas label when I posted the 19%, I did recieve both labels from Kent.

For a Domestic rat, I would only go 19% protein. No higher, I have personally seen the scabbing and itching problems associated with high protein and food allergies. Not to mention males can have kidney and liver problems as well when kept on a high protein.

Just my .02 cents.

----------

_ThyTempest_ (11-06-2008)

----------


## ThyTempest

What about for mice or ASF's?

----------


## littleindiangirl

> What about for mice or ASF's?


I have it on good authority that 16-20% is ample protein for ASF's. 

Mice, I do not do.  :Wink: 

For the Kent feed, I should have said the fat percentage is a little low, but not too low. Just something to keep in mind.

----------


## jimb1970

i ues harlen 2018 from clod bloods .com i pay 13.99 for 33 lbs plus shipping i get 66 lbs shipped for 65.18 total from boston to nashville here is there info 781-679-0663 his name is courtland he will be glad to help you. :Smile:

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

65 bucks for 66 pounds!  Holy crap!  can't afford those prices, I would be BROKE!

----------


## RambunctiousRatzSFL

(posted this on a couple threads for feedback from readers)

I've been reading over the various posts because I too am finding it harder & harder to find the lab block I prefer & at a price that is economical. I'd like to get some feedback on this product that a local business carries.



Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein Not less than 18%
Crude Fat Not less than 6%
Crude Fiber Not more than 5%

Ingredients

Wheat Middlings, Ground Whole Corn, Hominy Feed, Menhaden Fish Meal, Flash Dried Blood Meal, Procine Meat & Bone Meal, Poultry Meal, Hydrolyzed Feather Meal, DL Methionine, L-Lysine, Defluorinated Phosphate, and Ethoxyquin (a preservative), Soybean Meal, Alfalfa Meal, Feeding Fat, Calcium Carbonate, Diamond V XPC Yeast, Mono Calcium Phosphate and Di Calcium Phosphate, Salt (Sodium Chloride) Fungex, Vitamin & Mineral Premix, Manganese Oxide, Iron Sulfate, VITAMIN A 650, VITAMIN D 400, VITAMIN E 50, Maganese Oxide, Yucca.

----------


## littleindiangirl

It's an odd ingredients list, I'll give you that much. I'm trying to understand why certain things are included, and what the nutritional analysis of the product is. And also the measurements for the vitamins at the bottom of the list. Corn is the second ingredient, which doesn't scream high quality to me on first glance.

The protein and fat content sounds about right... but like I said, what an ODD assorment of ingredients.

Wheat Middlings, Ground Whole Corn, Hominy Feed, Menhaden Fish Meal, Flash Dried Blood Meal, Procine Meat & Bone Meal, Poultry Meal, Hydrolyzed Feather Meal, DL Methionine, L-Lysine, Defluorinated Phosphate, and Ethoxyquin (a preservative), Soybean Meal, Alfalfa Meal, Feeding Fat, Calcium Carbonate, Diamond V XPC Yeast, Mono Calcium Phosphate and Di Calcium Phosphate, Salt (Sodium Chloride) Fungex, Vitamin & Mineral Premix, Manganese Oxide, Iron Sulfate, VITAMIN A 650, VITAMIN D 400, VITAMIN E 50, Maganese Oxide, Yucca.

----------


## RambunctiousRatzSFL

I found it a bit odd as well & I have not found anything else quite like it for comparison. 

Any additional feedback would be greatly appreciated

----------


## RambunctiousRatzSFL

I found it a bit odd as well & I have not found anything else quite like it for comparison. 

Any additional feedback would be greatly appreciated




sidenote: unfortunately mazuri's pdf for the 6f blend is not working

does anyone have a copy of it?

----------


## Clear

I just contacted a guy here in Raleigh NC to get some prices on the 6F I hope they are good! If not I will still be in search of a cheaper food for the feeders.

----------


## smilin-buddha

> Check on http://www.frmfeeds.com/80712/74012.html
> I have never used it. But know of a few people who have used it.
> Trey


When I used that before the smell coming off the food was incredible. The rats had an odor to them. I found out one of their main plants is in Georgia and they get the fat from chicken parts. Once I went back to regular food the smelled ceased.
I have been feeding southern State Sow cube for sometime and have never had problems. Even if you just mixed it 50/50 with Maz it would save you tons of money. I paid 11.50 for 50 lbs last week.

----------


## Clear

I found a local guy here in Wilson, NC that sells mazuri 6F for $24 per bag. Would like to find something cheaper!

----------


## Shadera

The pet food direct folks jacked up their price on the Native Earth from $13 a bag to (right now) $22 a 40 pound bag.  I love the ingredients list and my critters are doing well on it, but when it hits a buck a pound shipped I'm switching to Mazuri.

----------


## Clear

I wouldnt wait till it its $1 per pounds! Mazuri 6F right now for me is less than $.50 per pound

----------


## Shadera

The problem for me is finding someone that will order it in.  I'm in a dead zone for animal supplies, so most things I get have to be shipped.  Or I would have switched already.   :Sad:

----------


## Clear

you can goto the mazuri site and find resellers near you

----------


## Shadera

And then when I ask them to order it in, they tell me they can't get that product.  

Less hassle for me to just pay shipping and be done with it.

----------

